# Florida Airfare Steals



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Found some bargain basement prices for Spring Break from Muskegon to Tampa.

3 nights on the bay (Clearwater beach was outrageous) and 4 nights on Sanibel.

I’ll get up early and wet wade in front of our hotel on Tampa Bay. I’ve done fine for sea trout.

I struggle to find fish on Sanibel. Weird currents at Ding Darling and no structure off the beach.

Any of you have any Sanibel tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Pm sent


Upper Tampa bay is good for redfish. (Read pm. He can give you names for upper Tampa bay)

Good luck 

Have a sangria for me at Columbia s


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Have you tried the pier on Sanibel Island? It's been a few years, but we had some success there in the past. We would catch bait with a cast net and then just throw it on a hook. We caught Snook, Jacks, Redfish and a few other species. It can be a little crowded on the pier though. I've also caught a few Snook casting under the bridge. I can't remember what the name of the bridge is, but it's right on the main drag. There is a pretty gnarly current ripping through that area.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

SkunkCity said:


> Have you tried the pier on Sanibel Island? It's been a few years, but we had some success there in the past. We would catch bait with a cast net and then just throw it on a hook. We caught Snook, Jacks, Redfish and a few other species. It can be a little crowded on the pier though. I've also caught a few Snook casting under the bridge. I can't remember what the name of the bridge is, but it's right on the main drag. There is a pretty gnarly current ripping through that area.


Great tips! Thank you!


----------

